# The Dark Path Haunt build walk through 2012



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello Everyone!!! Here is a quick walk through of our build this year. This is at the 50% stage. By Monday we should be done!!! Please let me know what you honestly think...:xbones: I will continue to add links. There are 3 so far!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, that is an extensive build. Got a kick out of give sucky actors an air horn, heehee! Will be looking forward to a finished build.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is going to be great! What a great space you hasve to work with and the layout is really impressive. I like the scare zones you have planned. That said, you will REALLY need to be careful with those tight pathways, specifically with all the trees and roots. I see a lot of potental for injury here especialy if people are running or scared and can't see. Trips and falls are a major source of litigation. I would be careful to warn people about these potential hazards and have these areas lit, at least on a low level so patrons can see where they are walking. I would love to see this when it's done and video of people going through would be awesome!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks! The town I live in actually covers my haunt for the whole week!! I have it in writing. With that said, we will have signs and someone at the door telling everyone DO NOT RUN!!! YOU WILL GET HURT


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice setup you have there. Looks like it will be a lot of fun.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If this is a pay/pro haunt, you will need to be ADA compliant, I can see that being a real problem with the tight paths, and turns/corners.
While your walking time may have been 7 or 8 minutes long, people tend to go pretty fast, and they get faster and faster as they get deeper into the haunt and more scared or startled. I would guess that in the end this will probably take people maybe four minutes or so to go through, but that's still pretty darn good.
I do worry about the pallets for walls between the potential for fire, people climbing them, hands or limbs getting caught or snagged, and splinters, I can see lots of potential injuries here. You may need to post some people to help herd the crowds in several places along the trail.
Do you have an areal view or plan we could see of the maze? The camera distorts much of the dimensions and layout for the viewers.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

This is a free home haunt. I don't actually have a sketch but will put up a better quality video after this weekend. 

I actually made this video for my partner who was out of town until yesterday night. We combined our home haunts this year and hopefully next year we will " take the leap ". Who knows. I do agree about the splinters and such so we will try and walk everything thousands of time before we open. 

I have always liked the idea of doing a pallet maze. Something creepy about being inside. I am not going to lie...I have slept out there a few times.... 

Thanks, for all of the comments and PLEASE keep them coming. 

We have handed out thousands of fliers and Halloween night the neighboring town has a big trunk or treat and every year thousands of people come out there. They have invited my partner and I to take his hearse and drive by city hall a few times with loud music blaring. The cops are going to pull us over right in the middle of everyone and arrest my friend and I run off and they chase me, we are dressed as crazy clowns. We then give everyone fliers to come out that night. That should get their attention.

Dan


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice space to build! Layout looks pretty cool. And sweet pool!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

sounds like fun, nice to get the whole community in to your haunt, My first concern were the tree roots also, maybe you could put some kind of bridge over them or add some dirt to cover. good luck and have fun


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

DynomiteDaniel said:


> Thanks! The town I live in actually covers my haunt for the whole week!! I have it in writing. With that said, we will have signs and someone at the door telling everyone DO NOT RUN!!! YOU WILL GET HURT


I want to live in YOUR town.. They "Cover you" ?? Damn.... Free haunt too??

So, there has to be something else that we don't know about... Is there some Charity involved??? Something that could directly benifit the town??

First... I Love it SOOO MUCH...I mean WOW... Scary as HELL, Great scare zones, and great overall concepts, but as a few have alluded to...A couple of Pallets walls... Fine... But a whole haunt??? Wow.. I see big scares followed by big "Scars" and BIG Lawsuits... I HATE to be a downer... But....Man.. I would LOVE to do what you all did... it looks SOO COOL!!!! I just can't imagine it happening in my neighborhood.

I'm either really jealous, Or really thankful that I didn't go that far with my haunt..

God Bless you for having that kinda HooghtsBah

I'm doing a Big Soimbojingioalicious prayer that everything goes Uber smooth for you...


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

New clip. Tell me what you think


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The path looks safer, and a little bit easier to follow on film this time.
One thing to keep in mind is that, ideally, people will be running and half blind from both fear and the fact that it will be dark, so you need to design your props, paths, and walls with that in mind. People walking during the day, when they can see and avoid things in a cool, calm state of mind is great, but it's unrealistic for a haunt at night.

I hope you get all that stuff done, it looks like an awful lot to do yet.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Here is a new updated video. Would love feedback!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

where the HELL do you guys store all of that!!! Great haunt...kinda jealous!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

I was on the news last night!!!

http://www.wfaa.com/news/slideshows/Photos-Backyard-haunted-house-176541721.html?gallery=y&c=y&ref=/


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

*2 News channels doing live spots in my haunt at the same time!!!*

We had close to 1,000 people last night. In Dallas, channel 5 and 8 were here most of the day. I had channel 5 doing a live spot in one area of my haunt while channel 8 was doing a live spot in the other!!! Total madness...Love IT.

Haunter For LIFE!

http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/denton/Big-Haunted-House-176527901.html

http://www.nbcdfw.com/the-scene/eve...Designed-to-Scare-You-to-Death-176708271.html

Planning for next year starts tonight.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Impressive haunt. Looks like you had a blast!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Congrats man


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That looks like you had a blast creating and scaring! Awesome haunt! Glad you got the recognition too!


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

That is just fantastic!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic! One of these days.....One of these days....maybe next year! Great Job Guys!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, that's very impressive! Excellent job!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Smashingly Good. Congratulations!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great coverage for you as well - awesome job there - well done.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow. Talk about a labor of love. Good on ya!


----------

